# Three weeks to puppy!



## rousseau (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi... I pick my Vizsla up in three weeks and I'm wondering what I should have for when he comes home... any suggestions?
I have a crate, I obviously need food, what else can I use and any tips for how to start out right with a new male puppy?
It will be eight weeks old.


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

My biggest advice would be to puppy proof the room(s) your going to allow him into, and get gates to stop him from entering rooms past your line of sight. Tape up any electrical cords that are low to the ground and put anything you don't want chewed up high. Make sure you have plenty of toys to redirect him when he chews on things you don't want him to. I would also suggests you discuss the rules you want to have for him ahead of time so everyone in the family is on the same page (eg. dog allowed on the couch or not).

Mostly be prepared for a wonderful experience. My husband an I can't imagine life without our V. They give so much love, and really do follow you around everywhere you go!


----------



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

+1 to Denparkins advice. All thoes suggestions saved our mental health. They are vaccume cleaners and will swallow anything.

We got our boy at 8 weeks and he is 4-1/2 months now. The best thing the breader told us was to let him sleep through the night and not get up every hour or two to take him out. 

We did that for the first 5 days and were dead worn out and stressed. We started leaving him from about 10PM untill 5-6AM and he did fine with only occasional peeing in the crate.

Now we can sleep all night with no problems if we limit his water to 6PM and take him out at 9 & 10 PM, we can get up at 8am and he is fine.

He just started teething ... thats fun!

Cheers and know that it keeps getting easyer and they keep getting more lovable!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Take a good look and remember this moment. Once your V joins, your life will take a radical turn.
Takes some getting used to. ???


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Keep a camera around at all times - there will be some fun moments and they grow so fast!!!!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't play at the same time every day right after work unless you're truly going to do it every day for the rest of their life!  it seemed like a good idea in the beginning to wear the puppy out and was obviously fun but they catch on to schedules quickly and will soon DEMAND your attention if that's been the routine. Now we have to practice ignoring him until we say it's time to play so he kind of trained us. Ha ha.


----------

